# Why Anderson's Silva GLOVES werent taped??



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

I was re viewing the fight and just realised AS dident taped his gloves.

Someone knows any reason for this?










A bit odd!


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

They ran out of red tape.


----------



## chinwaggler (Jun 7, 2009)

sNatch204 said:


> They ran out of red tape.


How do you know that?


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

He was taking the piss xD


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Thiago_Alves said:


> He was taking the piss xD


lol, he was - a crappy joke I might add!


----------



## Pratik (Aug 30, 2009)

UFC sponsored him. you see it says UFC on the wrist part.

^FAIL ok thx ill flame myself


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

isn't not taping your gloves bad like in boxing and a rule against it?


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Ye , i think the ref shouldve said something , because YOU HAVE TO tape your gloves.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I thought it was a representative from the athletic commission who tapes the gloves and then signs them to prove that they can not be tampered with?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> I thought it was a representative from the athletic commission who tapes the gloves and then signs them to prove that they can not be tampered with?


It works that way in boxing and I'm pretty sure it is the same in MMA.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

He knew he wasn't going to fight so he asked to not be taped. He figured tape was not needed for dancing and running. 

The Spider is one hell of a runner, in that fourth frame he must have ran two miles. The third frame he ran a lot too but in the fourth and fifth he really covered some ground.


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

in all seriousness....

I thought the reason his gloves weren't taped was because the ref couldn't get the tape around his gloves prefight because Anderson was dancing...

sorry...


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

It's really odd that nobody picked up on this.

You've got to have your gloves tapped because the edging on the velcrow could in fact stop a fight. It might not seem like much but if your struck on the right angle it could cause one nasty cut. 

The edging of the glove where the velcrow is, is sharp and reason number one why it's suppose to be tapped.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

So we not gonna get any answers, no? -_-


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

According to Stitch's twitter it was a screw up on the part of the officials. Someone in the back forgot to check his tape.

http://twitter.com/StitchDuran


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah something is up there because the Tape is placed on by an official and then signed to show that the gloves have been checked to show they are useable within the guidelines provided and havent been tampered with in any way.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

LOJ said:


> It's really odd that nobody picked up on this.
> 
> You've got to have your gloves tapped because the edging on the velcrow could in fact stop a fight. It might not seem like much but if your struck on the right angle it could cause one nasty cut.
> 
> The edging of the glove where the velcrow is, is sharp and reason number one why it's suppose to be tapped.


I know this one for a fact 

Didn't stop the fight but it fucked up my face pretty good for a week or two.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I know this one for a fact
> 
> Didn't stop the fight but it fucked up my face pretty good for a week or two.


It can be very sharp indeed bro.

That's the main reason behind tapping gloves, other then that it's to distinguish what corner your in.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

LOJ said:


> It can be very sharp indeed bro.
> 
> That's the main reason behind tapping gloves, other then that it's to distinguish what corner your in.


How did so many people miss this? With the amount of people around it amazes me he got all the way thru 5 rounds and no one did anything.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

dave-stjohn said:


> *How did so many people miss this?* With the amount of people around it amazes me he got all the way thru 5 rounds and no one did anything.


Anderson "the spider" Silva is mesmerizing to watch, kinda like how that guy walked across water and turned it to wine after-wards.raise01:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

it restrained his wrist too much for proper air guitaring, so he had them removed.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Im sure if the fight took place in a commisioned state then it would of been sorted out before the fight began, with the UFC drug testing, weighing fighters and generally looking over every aspect of the card then the gloves must of not been detected. 
To me this questions the legitimacy of the UFC when you think of it being a worldwide proffesional brand. I hope they ensure extra screening next time an event is held overseas.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would assume that normally the athletic commision does it and without one there was nobody assigned to it and it just kinda slipped through the cracks. I doubt its anything sinister.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know anything about the rules but can anderson be fined or are there any consequences to this?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

because he's a douchebag, that's why.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

because Andy is the fuccin man!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dana was planting something in his gloves so he can get a flash KO! Why do you think Silva stopped fighting Maia after the 3rd, he got sick of it and didnt want to hurt Maia more.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Don$ukh said:


> Im sure if the fight took place in a commisioned state then it would of been sorted out before the fight began, with the UFC drug testing, weighing fighters and generally looking over every aspect of the card then the gloves must of not been detected.
> *To me this questions the legitimacy of the UFC when you think of it* being a worldwide proffesional brand. I hope they ensure extra screening next time an event is held overseas.


Yes, A Silva fighting with un taped gloves proves that UFC is not legitimate.

Yes, I'm dead serious! :sarcastic12:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The505Butcher said:


> I don't know anything about the rules but can anderson be fined or are there any consequences to this?


It isn't his responsibility the people who fucked up got into trouble over it though.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

osmium said:


> It isn't his responsibility the people who fucked up got into trouble over it though.


Ok just curious because it seems like something you would realize as a fighter... I always noticed in boxing that is.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stunned that nobody did anything about it.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

When Ali fought Foreman in Zaire (1974) the ropes in the ring were strung too loose. They realized this shortly before the fight but nothing could be done at that time to prevent them from sagging. These loose ropes allowed Ali to lay back and prevent the heavy hitting George Foreman (The Meanest Man on Earth) from getting to Ali with the heavy punches. 

Had the ropes been properly adjusted Foreman would have won that fight. 

In my mind this was a huge travesty to see the wrong man win because of the equipment. In the _Silva v. Maia_ fight we have another winner due to equipment. Had Silva been properly wrapped he would never have won. Had he been properly wrapped Mia would have been able to run him down and turn him into a human pretzel. This is a travesty! 








Okay, I'm joking about the equipment on this fight but on the fight in the jungle with Ali and Foreman I am serious. Foreman was screwed out of that fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^^ thanks for the disclaimer. that was some deeeeep sarcasm and i was about to post a "wtf????" comment


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Inkdot said:


> Yes, A Silva fighting with un taped gloves proves that UFC is not legitimate.
> 
> Yes, I'm dead serious! :sarcastic12:


No I am sorry the gloves have to be taped. It opens up a bad precedent for other fighters to start pushing the rules. 
Now 99.9% it wouldnt have altered the Spiders fight but it cannot be happening. 
Look at the eye slash Belfort gave Couture even though the knuckle grazed Couture. Now if Silva grazed Maia in the eye with the end strap and the fight was stopped imagine what sort of uproar the untaped gloves would cause. 
In Boxing the glove preparation is taken very seriously which ensures the validity of the fight unlike Margarito.

It does seem like a very small irrevelant matter but it must be enforced.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Don$ukh said:


> No I am sorry the gloves have to be taped. It opens up a bad precedent for other fighters to start pushing the rules.
> Now 99.9% it wouldnt have altered the Spiders fight but it cannot be happening.
> Look at the eye slash Belfort gave Couture even though the knuckle grazed Couture. Now if Silva grazed Maia in the eye with the end strap and the fight was stopped imagine what sort of uproar the untaped gloves would cause.
> In Boxing the glove preparation is taken very seriously which ensures the validity of the fight unlike Margarito.
> ...



a) silva did NOT push the rules, so suggesting it would open a door for other fighters to do that makes no sense. The officials failed to apply proper precautions, it's not SILVAS job to apply the colored tape.

b) the reason this happened is because they were in Abu Dhabi, where the UFC was forced to do their own officiating. They hired, paid, and oversaw the whole process that, in the states, would have been taken care of by the state athletic/fight commission.

What this proves is the UFC is not all that diligent or skilled at doing a fight commission's job. They do need to shore that up but unfortunately, that's why we have fight commissions, you can't trust a promoter to have the same standards imo. So I agree with much of your post, this HAS to be enforced in order for a fight's outcome to be meaningful. Just providing counterpoint on a couple of issues.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

HexRei said:


> ^^^^ thanks for the disclaimer. that was some deeeeep sarcasm and i was about to post a "wtf????" comment


it was deep as hell, I didn't even know where it was going, I just started typing and thats what happened. It had absolutely nothing to do with the Spiders hands not being taped but it sure made me feel smart.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I know that the UFC was overseeing everything but it is very odd that they would forget something like taping a fighters gloves. :confused02:


----------

